# «Annozero» torna, Santoro



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2010)

*«Annozero» torna, Santoro*

*gli spot partiranno solo stasera. intanto sul web impazza il video del vignettista*

*«Annozero» torna , Santoro: «E' un programma che appartiene al pubblico»*

*In onda su Rai2  a partire dal 23 settembre: ancora in forse i contratti di Travaglio e Vauro*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTwU1-wJQvc


*MILANO* - I contratti di Travaglio e Vauro sono ancora in forse. Lo spot ufficiale della trasmissione parte solo stasera. Ma la trasmissione, come ogni anno, si farà. Torna «Annozero la trasmissione condotta da Michele Santoro, giovedì 23 settembre alle 21 su Raidue. E come annuncia la convocazione della conferenza stampa in programma in Rai mercoledì prossimo, il programma manterrà il suo titolo originario.   *L'APPELLO DI SANTORO* - Ma intanto Michele Santoro, che una settimana fa aveva lanciato l'allarme sui «ritardi importanti nel predisporre la macchina del programma», oggi tramite il sito della trasmissione ringrazia il pubblico per la risposta «come sempre straordinaria ed entusiasta». E aggiunge: «Centinaia di migliaia di persone si stanno attivando sul web per un gigantesco passaparola che ridicolizza qualsiasi tentativo censorio e ritardo burocratico. Se giovedì 23 settembre alle 21 troveremo il nostro pubblico ad aspettarci come ogni anno, senza che per «Annozero» siano andati in onda gli spot come per Porta a Porta o Ballarò, sarà solo perchè‚ voi avrete vinto ancora una volta: se un programma appartiene veramente al pubblico non è facile decidere per decreto di farlo morire». «Si fa un gran parlare di regole, circolari e catechismi - aggiunge Santoro -; e siccome stiamo celebrando l'unità d'Italia vorrei ricordare a tutti come Camillo Benso di Cavour rispondeva a chi gli chiedeva quale legge si dovesse fare per impedire gli abusi dell'informazione: "La legge migliore è nessuna legge". E 150 anni dopo c'è chi vorrebbe dimenticare Cavour per tornare al "visto si stampi, al timbro preventivo". C'è troppo silenzio su questo, come sempre quando nel nostro Paese si parla di libertà. Voi però non state zitti - prosegue il giornalista -: su You Tube circolano tanti spot spontanei che annunciano la partenza di Annozero; e chi vuole può adoperarli. Io però manderò a tutti i miei amici quello con Vauro protagonista. S'intitola «Odissea nello spazio». Diffondetelo anche voi! Un abbraccio». 

*LO SPOT DI VAURO* - Nello spot Vauro si aggira tra la gente a Campo dei Fiori con alcune sue vignette che ritraggono Santoro, Travaglio, Ruotolo, tutti personaggi «schedati» e scomparsi dalla circolazione. «Li avete visti?», chiede ripetutamente ai passanti. Poi, sotto la statua di Giordano Bruno che campeggia al centro della storica piazza romana, Vauro alza gli occhi al cielo e grida «Michele! Scendi! Comincia Annozero, giovedì 23 alle 21!». Lo spot - accompagnato dalla celebre colonna sonora di «Odissea nello spazio» - si chiude con una vignetta che vede come protagonista un Santoro-astronauta mentre volteggia nello «spazio Santoro». 



 Redazione online
*20 settembre 2010*
http://www.corriere.it/politica/10_...da_d5068eb2-c4d8-11df-be0b-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *gli spot partiranno solo stasera. intanto sul web impazza il video del vignettista*
> 
> *«Annozero» torna , Santoro: «E' un programma che appartiene al pubblico»*
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (20 Settembre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


>



... puoi sempre cambiare 3d  OPSSSSSSSSSS canale, programma  :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... puoi sempre cambiare 3d  OPSSSSSSSSSS canale, programma :mrgreen: :rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl:


Perchè? Io lo tirerei sotto con la macchina e volevo fartelo sapere:carneval::carneval::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Papero (21 Settembre 2010)

toh! sono stato riabilitato!!! 

Almeno posso dire che Santoro mi resta sul gazzo e che mi dispiace tantissimo che torni...


----------



## Mari' (21 Settembre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> toh! sono stato riabilitato!!!
> 
> Almeno posso dire che Santoro mi resta sul gazzo e che mi dispiace tantissimo che torni...



Bentornato!  :up:


... per Santoro, come dice Carlo Lucarelli: Ma questa e' un'altra storia :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Settembre 2010)

Quello che non riesco a capire è per quale motivo, quando siamo conto uno stronzo dobbiamo per forza sentirci alleati di una altro stronzo.
E' proprio la storia d'Italia: 

eterni "oppressi"
eterni "liberati"


----------



## Mari' (22 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Quello che non riesco a capire è per quale motivo, quando siamo conto uno stronzo dobbiamo per forza sentirci alleati di una altro stronzo.
> E' proprio la storia d'Italia:
> 
> *eterni "oppressi"
> eterni "liberati"*


e MIRACOLATI  :mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (22 Settembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> e MIRACOLATI  :mrgreen:


 
...... e, non dimentichiamoci: UNTI!



(io di mestiere mi occupo di lubrificazione)


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2010)

_*Ieri sera Travaglio e' stato "MAGNIFICO"!*_


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UMmiAnf8T1Q



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2010)

ohh, finalmente il Fede della sinistra torna a farci ridere per bene! L'unico che salvo sempre è Vauro, purtroppo Travaglio senza un computer non riuscirebbe fare il gironalista, con la penna non esiste il "Copia/Taglia e Incolla" usando parti di cose scritte già .
Bene io darei una idea per Santoro e Fede, che se andassero sul satellite...ma non come TV, ma proprio sulla Luna a vivere e non ci spaccassero le balle con le loro non celate simpatie ed antipatie.


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2010)

*Daniele*

*CON TUTTO IL QUORE!*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87I8jjOdeIg



:mrgreen:​


----------



## Daniele (2 Ottobre 2010)

Marì, non mi piace l'evidente ipocrisia di chi si definisce in un modo ma agisce come strumento politico evidente e quindi non fa informazione. Si perchè l'informazione gestita sia da un governo che dall'opposizione è solo un gioco di potere, uno show al massimo e come tale va preso, sinceramente è molto più serio il programma di Chiambretti...e la dice tutta!


----------



## Mari' (2 Ottobre 2010)

Va bene va bene ...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Ottobre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> ohh, finalmente il Fede della sinistra torna a farci ridere per bene! L'unico che salvo sempre è Vauro, purtroppo Travaglio senza un computer non riuscirebbe fare il gironalista, con la penna non esiste il "Copia/Taglia e Incolla" usando parti di cose scritte già .
> Bene io darei una idea per Santoro e Fede, che se andassero sul satellite...ma non come TV, ma proprio sulla Luna a vivere e non ci spaccassero le balle con le loro non celate simpatie ed antipatie.


Lo faccio raramente ma ti quoto:uperò insieme a loro due ci mandiamo anche Travaglio ti prego:carneval:


----------



## Daniele (3 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo faccio raramente ma ti quoto:uperò insieme a loro due ci mandiamo anche Travaglio ti prego:carneval:


:rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (3 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo faccio raramente ma ti quoto:uperò insieme a loro due ci mandiamo anche Travaglio ti prego:carneval:





Daniele ha detto:


> :rotfl:



Voi due: A cuccia 











































:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (4 Ottobre 2010)

Eh, la storia lo insegna: non c'è, per unire due fazioni contrapposte, come il trovare un nemico comune .

Marì, per una volta che non si sbranano, lasciali fare!























..........che poi hanno pure più che ragione!


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

*Santo Subito!* 

La gente di Sivio

Le testimonianze dei sostenitori di Berlusconi, raccolte tra il pubblico che segue il comizio conclusivo del premier alla festa del Pdl, domenica 3 ottobre.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jm6Y3KpmxAA


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:​


----------



## Mari' (4 Ottobre 2010)

*Un “Waka Waka” anti-Minzolini*

*Il movimento "Valigia Blu" raccoglie firme per le dimissioni del direttore del Tg1. Verranno portate in Rai l'8 ottobre, introdotte da un balletto sul brano di Shakira*

*Oltre 12mila firme in una settimana.* Sono questi i numeri della petizione per le dimissioni di* Augusto Minzolini* dalla direzione del Tg1. Il tutto è accompagnato dalle note del _Waka Waka_ di Shakira, ma con un testo diverso che fa: “Ti prego Minzolini, lo sanno anche i bambini, che ti dicono ‘oh oh, ora esageri’. Dice Masi che non si fa nemmeno in Africa”. È l’ultima iniziativa di “*Valigia Blu*”, un “movimento d’opinione” che si batte “per la dignità dei giornalisti e il rispetto dei cittadini”. “Sono stata ispirata da una versione ballata da alcuni francescani, un ballo allegro, coinvolgente e pacifico”, spiega *Arianna Ciccone*, fondatrice del movimento.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JOg5GCBpwk

Per quanto spensierate siano la canzone e la danza, l’intento si coglie dalla strofa che fa “Lascia il lavoro, ridacci la Busi”: far dimettere Minzolini. I motivi sono espressi nella pagina web della petizione (presente anche su Facebook): “Invitiamo i cittadini che non hanno più fiducia in questo modo di fare informazione del Tg1 a sottoscrivere la nostra richiesta di dimissioni. Non vogliamo più assistere inermi al disfacimento della storica testata del Tg1, che perde sempre più, ogni giorno che passa, autorevolezza e credibilità”.

 La raccolta di adesioni va meglio del previsto: “Abbiamo superato oggi le 12 mila firme, 2000 in più rispetto all’obiettivo che ci eravamo fissati per l’8 ottobre”, spiega Ciccone. In quel giorno i membri del movimento e i cittadini che ne condividono la causa andranno in viale Mazzini a replicare il “Waka Waka” in occasione della consegna delle firme. Con loro ci sarà anche l’associazione “*Articolo 21*”. “Se già riusciamo a far partecipare 30 o 40 persone abbiamo raggiunto lo scopo di rappresentare i firmatari della petizione”, afferma, annunciando che: “All’evento dell’8 ottobre ci sarà una sorpresa”.

 In passato “Valigia Blu” aveva raccolto circa 208 mila firme per chiedere al Tg1 la rettifica della notizia sulla prescrizione di *David Mills*, spacciata invece come un’assoluzione. Le firme erano state portate negli uffici Rai in alcuni valigie di colore blu.

_Andrea Giambartolomei

_4 ottobre 2010
http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2010/10/04/waka_minzolini/66396/


:mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)

*Santoro punito: dieci giorni di stop
Lui: «Attentato alla tv, reagirò»*

*La replica: «Abuso di potere, Cda si pronunci». E Garimberti: provvedimento sproporzionato

L'articolo ed il video del Corriere:
*http://www.corriere.it/politica/10_...to_c1ce8546-d6a0-11df-831d-00144f02aabc.shtml


Cose da matti  forse non tutti sanno che il "VAFFA" non e' piu' reato:


Rivolgersi ad una persona con il “vaffa…” non è più un reato, perché tale espressione, ampiamente diffusa, non è più un’offesa ma fa ormai parte del linguaggio comune. Lo ha stabilito la Quinta Sezione Penale della Corte di Cassazione 
L'*articolo e la sentenza *27966/2007 della Cassazione su cittadinolex.it 



:incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato: :incazzato:

Che tempi bui che si prospettano ...


Poveri noi!​


----------



## Mari' (13 Ottobre 2010)

Annozero censurato per due puntate
* Il Trani-gate colpisce ancora: il dg della Rai sospende Santoro per dieci giorni. Per far scattare la sanzione è stato preso a pretesto il monologo del 23 settembre. Il conduttore: "E' repressione"*




Berlusconi a Masi lo aveva detto chiaro chiaro: *o fermi la trasmissione o ti sostituisco con Verro* (Antonio, ex dirigente Edilnord e attuale membro del Cda Rai). Così, per salvare la poltrona, il direttore generale del servizio pubblico gioca il tutto per tutto. Prima cerca di trovare consensi nel consiglio di amministrazione per licenziare Santoro per giusta causa. Poi, di fronte al coro di no, ripiega sulla sanzione più dura che ha il potere di comminare: la sospensione dalle funzioni e dallo stipendio. *La colpa del conduttore? Una lunga metafora sulla fabbrica dei bicchieri andata in onda durante la prima puntata e chiusa con un "vaffan..bicchiere"*. La federazione nazionale della stampa accusa: un sasso in bocca all'informazione. Il prudentissimo presidente della Rai Garimberti parla di "sanzione sproporzionata". Tutta l'opposizione protesta. E in attesa del ricorso presentato dai legali di Santoro, un fatto è certo:* il premier sta cercando di realizzare il piano per imbavagliare definitivamente la Rai portato alla luce un anno fa dalle intercettazioni della procura di Trani*




http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/

Che schifo di paese che sta diventando l'Italia ... tutto per quel "nanerottolo"


----------



## oscuro (14 Ottobre 2010)

*...........*

Mi stanno sui coioni tutti.....!!


----------



## cleo81 (15 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che schifo di paese che sta diventando l'Italia ... tutto per quel "nanerottolo"




Il problema dell'Italia siamo noi italiani, di cui il "nanerottolo" è un esempio perfetto.


----------



## Daniele (16 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Il problema dell'Italia siamo noi italiani, di cui il "nanerottolo" è un esempio perfetto.


Vero vero vero, anzi siamo proprio noi Italiani il probleam maggiore e non il nanerottolo che è uno dei sintomi.
Nanerottolo o no l'italia è un paese di merda con privilegi e privilegiati doc che servono come monte voti e che nessun politico toccherà mai...nessun politico ha le palle per farlo.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Il problema dell'Italia siamo noi italiani, di cui il "nanerottolo" è un esempio perfetto.





Daniele ha detto:


> Vero vero vero, anzi siamo proprio noi Italiani il probleam maggiore e non il nanerottolo che è uno dei sintomi.
> Nanerottolo o no l'italia è un paese di merda con privilegi e privilegiati doc che servono come monte voti e che nessun politico toccherà mai...nessun politico ha le palle per farlo.




Abbiamo fatto l'Italia. Ora si tratta di fare gli Italiani. (Massimo d'Azeglio) 


Dopo (quasi) 150anni  la Signora e' ancora in dolce attesa  secondo me: E' sterile :mrgreen: ... osservando gli scenari che ci offrono.


I francesi sono un "popolo", perche' hanno lottato e' conquistato la loro Liberta'. 

Gli italiani si sentono uniti (popolo) solo quando gioca la nazionale di calcio :mrgreen:.
Ma questa e' un'altra storia , direbbe Carlo Lucarelli :cooldue:.


*Tornando al pezzo, io in TV voglio sentirli e quardarli TUTTI, di qualsiasi colore e tendenza ... non voglio la tibbu' di Regime*  :incazzato:.​


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Abbiamo fatto l'Italia. Ora si tratta di fare gli Italiani. (Massimo d'Azeglio)
> 
> 
> Dopo (quasi) 150anni  la Signora e' ancora in dolce attesa  secondo me: E' sterile :mrgreen: ... osservando gli scenari che ci offrono.
> ...


 
Sai Marì, invece io vorrei un giornalismo non di parte mai.
Posso capire Fede, che non è un giornalista ma un comico ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti e allora boh ti ignoro o ti guardo per farmi due risate.
Ma quando ti atteggi a giornalista e l'unica cosa che sei in grado di fare è sparare sul Presidente del Consiglio (che obiettivamente non ne fa una giusta e riesce da solo a non farsi apprezzare) e a dare la colpa a lui anche se d'inverno nevica, bè allora a me non sta bene.
Se poi, hai bisogno anche dell'amichetto per aiutarti nelle tue invettive, allora sei messo ancora peggio.
Mi spiace ma sono stufa anche di queste persone che, con i soldi del canone si paghino persone che nulla hanno da dire tranne che siamo governati da un demente.
E la cosa che mi stupisce di più è che non si accorgono, che così facendo danno modo al "nano" come lo chiami tu di fare la parte della vittima, cosa che assolutamente non è.
Provare a fare una trasmissione in cui mi dimostri che se la sinistra sale al governo io (popolo italiano) avrò dei benefici?
Comodo sparare a zero perchè le proprio idee sono zero.


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sai Marì, invece io vorrei un giornalismo non di parte mai.
> Posso capire Fede, che non è un giornalista ma un comico ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti e allora boh ti ignoro o ti guardo per farmi due risate.
> Ma quando ti atteggi a giornalista e l'unica cosa che sei in grado di fare è sparare sul Presidente del Consiglio (che obiettivamente non ne fa una giusta e riesce da solo a non farsi apprezzare) e a dare la colpa a lui anche se d'inverno nevica, bè allora a me non sta bene.
> Se poi, hai bisogno anche dell'amichetto per aiutarti nelle tue invettive, allora sei messo ancora peggio.
> ...



Farfalli', io per la "Pluralita" sono pronta e favorevole anche alla messa in onda di Emilio Fede sulla TV nazionale.

Come ho gia detto: Li voglio ascoltare, gardare, leggere TUTTI ... poi sta a me (personalmente) giudicare chi merita la mia attenzione, pero' li voglio TUTTI, nessuno escluso.​


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

*... e per concludere, guarda caso, Santoro e Vauro hanno chiuso la serata di Annozero con la canzone di Gaber:*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Em_AETES0gc


*QUI c'e la versione originale, quella di Giorgio, l'Autore* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nulKUZ1sWlA



*Perche' la liberta'* (come giustamente diceva Gaber) *E' Partecipazione di tutti!*​ 

:up:​


----------



## Nocciola (16 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *... e per concludere, guarda caso, Santoro e Vauro hanno chiuso la serata di Annozero con la canzone di Gaber:*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bè se la libertà gli serve per potere gettare m...a solo su una persona.
Bell'uso della libertà......!!!
Sai cosa mi fa inc....e, che se al governo ci fosse il suo amico Bersani e facesse le stesse cose che fa il nano lui starebbe zitto con la codina tra le gambe. Mi piacerebbe l'obiettività, io, credo si sia capito, non voto a sinistra ma riconosco quando la destra fà errori, e cazzo se ne fà...
Mi piacerebbe che Santoro e tutti i giornalisti avessero lo stesso metro di misura con destra e sinistra. Il giornalismo di parte in maniera così spudorata mi fa schifo.
Su Travaglio non mi esprimo, è una macchietta uno che fa i soldi ridicolizzando un uomo che direi si ridicolizza molto bene anche da solo


----------



## Mari' (16 Ottobre 2010)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè se la libertà gli serve per potere gettare m...a solo su una persona.
> Bell'uso della libertà......!!!
> Sai cosa mi fa inc....e, che se al governo ci fosse il suo amico Bersani e facesse le stesse cose che fa il nano lui starebbe zitto con la codina tra le gambe. Mi piacerebbe l'obiettività, io, credo si sia capito, non voto a sinistra ma riconosco quando la destra fà errori, e cazzo se ne fà...
> Mi piacerebbe che Santoro e tutti i giornalisti avessero lo stesso metro di misura con destra e sinistra. Il giornalismo di parte in maniera così spudorata mi fa schifo.
> Su Travaglio non mi esprimo, è una macchietta uno che fa i soldi ridicolizzando un uomo che direi si ridicolizza molto bene anche da solo


Farfalli'  oggi non ci capiamo  e poi non e' vero che Santoro non le ha cantate anche alla sinistra :ira: ... poi Travaglio e' di destra  ... il problema e' che i colori non si ricoscono piu', e' tutta (quasi) la stessa bobba.


*Per me la sinistra E' morta il 11 giugno 1984.


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01cDwLAcdVY


*Pertini lo diceva cosa non va nella politica*:

*« [...] Per me libertà e giustizia sociale, che poi sono le mete del socialismo, costituiscono un binomio inscindibile non vi può essere vera libertà senza la giustizia sociale, come non vi può essere vera giustizia sociale senza libertà.*
*Ecco, se a me socialista offrissero la realizzazione della riforma più radicale di carattere sociale, privandomi della libertà io la rifiuterei. [...] Ecco come io sono socialista[...] »*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJfKCn1bUMM

*
INOLTRE diceva:*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkOY5srIN8Q




*OK?*

​


PS io non voto da anni oramai, un motivo ci sara'  ...​


----------



## cleo81 (16 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Farfalli'  oggi non ci capiamo  e poi non e' vero che Santoro non le ha cantate anche alla sinistra :ira: ... poi Travaglio e' di destra  ... il problema e' che i colori non si ricoscono piu', e' tutta (quasi) la stessa bobba.


Vero, travaglio è di destra.
Ma ha fatto e fa i soldi basandosi su lettori di sinistra, perchè scrive cose che piacciono ai centri sociali e affini.

Allora mi domando:
o non è di destra
o si vende
In ogni caso mi sento presa in giro.


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2010)

cleo81 ha detto:


> Vero, travaglio è di destra.
> Ma ha fatto e fa i soldi basandosi su lettori di sinistra, perchè scrive cose che piacciono ai centri sociali e affini.
> 
> Allora mi domando:
> ...



Cara Cleo, questione di opinioni  ognuno ha le sue  comunque, io voglio/desidero una TV pluralista, poi le conclusioni le traggo io  .


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2010)

non credo che travaglio si possa definire né di destra, né di sinistra e se ha guadagnato con il suo lavoro credo che questo sia normale e stia nella logica delle cose.
pare che solo se sei un morto di fame hai il diritto di denuncia


----------

